# BBC sounds, Tales from the Staves



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm sure most here know about this resource on the BBC website, all probably except me that is, at least until an hour or so ago.
They are podcasts about well known works and from what I heard, they sound very illuminating. Anyways, I thought I'd just give a heads up to anyone else who hasn't heard them, they might be useful.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/brand/b007050r


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

I had no idea this exists. Thanks!


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

mikeh375 said:


> I'm sure most here know about this resource on the BBC website, all probably except me that is, at least until an hour or so ago.
> They are podcasts about well known works and from what I heard, they sound very illuminating. Anyways, I thought I'd just give a heads up to anyone else who hasn't heard them, they might be useful.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/brand/b007050r


Now bookmarked thanks for the heads up.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

mikeh375 said:


> I'm sure most here know about this resource on the BBC website, all probably except me that is, at least until an hour or so ago.
> They are podcasts about well known works and from what I heard, they sound very illuminating. Anyways, I thought I'd just give a heads up to anyone else who hasn't heard them, they might be useful.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/brand/b007050r


had no idea - thanks mike


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

I have always had a soft spot for the BBC after growing up with both news, as well as classical music, the proms, record of the week, composer of the month etc. which formed my some of my firsl exposure to and education in classical music, which turned into a lifelong passion. This was of the BBC World Service on an AM and sometimes shortwave radio, extremely LoFi but still the spark was lit.

I was not aware of this program, despite occasionally streaming the BBC's Radio 3. Thanks for highlighting a great resource.

I just listened to the program on Bruch's first violin concerto, and am now listening to a recording of Joshua Bell with the Academy of St. Martin in the Field. Joshua Bell was one of the participants in the BBC program.

Thanks again!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

mikeh375 said:


> I'm sure most here know about this resource on the BBC website, all probably except me that is, at least until an hour or so ago.
> They are podcasts about well known works and from what I heard, they sound very illuminating. Anyways, I thought I'd just give a heads up to anyone else who hasn't heard them, they might be useful.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/brand/b007050r


Thanks Mike375 .


----------



## John O (Jan 16, 2021)

I want to mention
BBC Discovering Music . 
Analysis of hundreds of classical pieces including extracts and examples. These are not well advertised . Better to google BBC Discovering Music than use the Sounds app


----------

